# Schwinn Autocycle Speedometer Restoration Stewart Warner



## Djshakes (May 1, 2012)

I only work on the Stewart Warner Triangle Heads like Clipper, Schwinn, Rollfast, Etc.  I can convert your Stewart Warner to a Schwinn Autocycle window cut out.  Below are some of the services and prices I offer.

Complete conversion or restoration - Price depends on condition of speedometer.

Bezel replacement -  Regular bezel - $50 installed.  
                            Window Cut bezels (autocycle) including green window film - $100 installed.

Face recover (Schwinn decal only) -  $15  (you send face, I recover)

Needle post/shaft replacement - $75   (This is the number one thing that renders speedometers useless!)

Hairspring and collet Replacement - $25

Replacement Lens (Plastic) - $20

Number wheel recovering -  $50  You send number dial, I recover. This requires a complete disassemble of dial.

Speedometer painting -  $20

Please call 619-708-3173. I don't check my Cabe account often.


----------



## Djshakes (Jan 17, 2013)

*New services*

I will soon be restocking uncut bezels for clippers speedometers. I will also be offering silk screening for the Schwinn and clipper faces (Blue and yellow).  The speedos will be even more authentic!


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 29, 2016)

More recent photos of work.  My faces are now silk screened like the factory originals.  I also offer distressed restorations.


----------

